# Philips Plasma TV - 50PFP5332D/37B



## wriyaz (Jun 10, 2010)

I own Philips Plasma TV - 50PFP5332D/37B it turns on but there is no audio and no picture. What seems to be the problem? Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I would double check the input mode (CATV, Composite, HDMI, PC, etc) is set correctly. If you have a TV set top box or AV entertainment system, make sure it is set correctly. If that is all OK, does the TV display anything at all in a dark room (no light at all, or snow?). Does the TV go into a standby mode or blink a diagnostic code?


----------



## wriyaz (Jun 10, 2010)

It is connected properly. The Tv does not display anything. The screen remains dard like it is off there in no audio. There an diagnostic codes on display. Some one told me that the tuner card might be bad. Any help will be appreciated as to what part might need replacement.Thanks.


----------



## wriyaz (Jun 10, 2010)

I was able to diagnose the problem there is a blown fuse on a board. If someone can help me with the right fuse which I will need to replace to fix the problem.
Thanks.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Just because a fuse has blown doesn't necessarily mean thats the problem,it could well be some other component gone that has caused the blown fuse ...just wanted you to be aware of this ....you can always try it of course but be sure you have the right value replacement ....see if you can download a schematic of the board from here http://tv.manualsonline.com/ex/thread/view/idThread/285153


----------

